# ¿Hablar alemán?



## KoekaZ

En contexto : Cómo vais a ir a una conferencia en Berlín , ¿acaso sabéis hablar alemán?

Muchísimas gracias^^


----------



## starrynightrhone

KoekaZ said:


> En contexto : Cómo vais a ir a una conferencia en Berlín , ¿acaso sabéis hablar alemán?


 
Hola KoekaZ:

mi intento... 

"Wie werdet ihr auf eine Konferenz in Berlin fahren, sprecht ihr vielleicht Deutsch?" 

(hablar alemán: Deutsch sprechen)


----------



## Udo

Unas variantes:
Wie könnt ihr denn zu einer Konferenz in Berlin fahren, sprecht ihr etwa Deutsch?
Wie, ihr fahrt zu einer Konferenz nach Berlin? Sagt bloß, ihr sprecht Deutsch.
Con la primera se supone que no hablan bién y el hablante lo sabe. Con la segunda bién puede ser que hablan y el hablante no lo sabía.
saber hablar alemán, hablar (el) alemán, saber alemán (menos usual)  -  Deutsch können, Deutsch sprechen, Deutsch sprechen können (menos usual)


----------



## Tundra

Me parece que el "cómo" está mal escrito y por eso está dando lugar a confusión. En español, el "como" en esa frase va sin tilde, porque no es interrogativo, sino explicativo. Espero que sirva de ayuda, para aclarar el contenido de la frase. ¿Es así, KoekaZ? Si es así, no es toy segura de si mi intento expresa bien esta idea en alemán:
Denn ihr auf eine Konferenz in Berlin fahren werdet, sprecht ihr vielleicht deutsch?
Tschüss


----------



## Udo

No es pregunta directa. Pero bién puede ser que se trate de una pregunta retórica como en el sentido de: ¿Cómo (es posible que) vais a ir a una conferencia en Berlín?
La frase de Tundra con leves cambios: Da ihr auf eine Konferenz in Berlin fahren werdet, sprecht ihr wohl deutsch? traduciría con: Como vais a ir a una conferencia en Berlín, debéis de hablar el alemán. Curioso que en esta frase se puede poner _deber de_ igual que _deber_, pero da un sentido bastante diferente.
Regresando a la oración inicial pienso que no se debe traducirla con "la segunda" de mi post. Creo que nada más la puse porque me gustó por lo coloquial que suena. Ya vemos que en ambos idiomas hay mil matices para expresarse como igual de numerosas son las situaciones.

Con las preposiciones adecuadas que hay que usar en la oración alemana yo mismo me hago bolas. No sé bién cuál y dónde se pone: _zu, auf, nach, in._
Saludos


----------



## Tundra

Udo said:


> No es pregunta directa. Pero bién puede ser que se trate de una pregunta retórica como en el sentido de: ¿Cómo (es posible que) vais a ir a una conferencia en Berlín?
> La frase de Tundra con leves cambios: Da ihr auf eine Konferenz in Berlin fahren werdet, sprecht ihr wohl deutsch? traduciría con: Como vais a ir a una conferencia en Berlín, debéis de hablar el alemán. Curioso que en esta frase se puede poner _deber de_ igual que _deber_, pero da un sentido bastante diferente.
> Regresando a la oración inicial pienso que no se debe traducirla con "la segunda" de mi post. Creo que nada más la puse porque me gustó por lo coloquial que suena. Ya vemos que en ambos idiomas hay mil matices para expresarse como igual de numerosas son las situaciones.
> 
> Con las preposiciones adecuadas que hay que usar en la oración alemana yo mismo me hago bolas. No sé bién cuál y dónde se pone: _zu, auf, nach, in._
> Saludos


Estoy de acuerdo en que podría tratarse de una pregunta retórica, pero en ese caso debería de estar también entre signos de interrogación. Si no, como mínimo, entre signos de exclamación.
Hasta otra


----------



## cinamon_at

KoekaZ said:


> En contexto : Cómo vais a ir a una conferencia en Berlín , ¿acaso sabéis hablar alemán?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias^^


 
Wie könnt ihr auf eine Konferenz in Berlin fahren? Könnt ihr etwa Deutsch sprechen?

Claro qué ahora podriams jugar con las palabras como:

Wie könnt ihr bitte auf eine Konferenz fahren, die in Berlin stattfindet? 
Wie wollt ihr auf eine Konferenz nach Berlin fahren?
Also bitte, wozu wollt ihr nach Berlin zu einer Konferenz fahren?

Oder könnt ihr etwa Deutsch?
Es sei denn, ihr sprecht Deutsch!?
Jetzt sagt bloss, ihr könnt Deutsch!?

Creo qué podria darte 20 exemplos más simpre con el mismo significado pero con distintas palabras.....


----------



## KoekaZ

¡¡Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## heidita

cinamon_at said:


> Claro que ahora podríamos jugar con las palabras como:
> 
> .......
> Creo que podría darte 20 ejemplos más siempre con el mismo significado pero con distintas palabras.....


 
Tus ejemplos muy buenos. (Ten cuidado con las tildes)


----------



## Geviert

Tundra said:


> *Me parece que el "cómo" está mal escrito y por eso está dando lugar a confusión*. En español, el "como" en esa frase va sin tilde, porque no es interrogativo, sino explicativo. Espero que sirva de ayuda, para aclarar el contenido de la frase. ¿Es así, KoekaZ? Si es así, no es toy segura de si mi intento expresa bien esta idea en alemán:
> Denn ihr auf eine Konferenz in Berlin fahren werdet, sprecht ihr vielleicht deutsch?
> Tschüss



Hola Tundra, creo que te equivocas. Se trata de una interrogativa indirecta y lleva tilde en castellano (y no necesitan ni signos de interrogación ni de exclamación en estos casos).


----------



## ErOtto

Geviert said:


> Hola Tundra, creo que te equivocas. Se trata de una interrogativa indirecta y lleva tilde en castellano (y no necesitan ni signos de interrogación ni de exclamación en estos casos).


 
Me da la impresión que tampoco es interrogativa indirecta. 

Pienso mas bién, que quien preguntó se _olvidó_ de poner los signos de exclamación.

*¡*Cómo vais a ir a una conferencia en Berlín*!* ¿Acaso sabéis hablar alemán?

No recuerdo/conozco ningún caso de oración interrogativa/exclamativa indirecta que comience por cómo (véanse los ejemplos del DPD). 

En caso de que no se tratase de una oración exclamativa, tendríamos una oración causal - véase como, 2. CONJUNCIÓN, c) - y se escribiría sin tilde.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Col. Slade

¡Hola a todos!

Puede ser que la frase significa

"Ach, ihr fahrt auf eine Konferenz in Berlin? Bedeutet das, dass ihr die deutsche Sprache beherrscht?

Also der Sprechende hat eben zufällig mitbekommen, dass jemand nach Berlin reist um eine Konferenz zu besuchen und ist überrascht und neugierig ob die Personen auch die dortige Sprache sprechen.

Kann "Cómo vais a ir a una conferencia en Berlín , ¿acaso sabéis hablar alemán?" das bedeuten?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## ErOtto

Col. Slade said:


> Puede ser que la frase significa
> 
> "Ach, ihr fahrt auf eine Konferenz in Berlin? Bedeutet das, dass ihr die deutsche Sprache beherrscht?


 
Leider nicht. 

Wie *cinamon_at* schon oben richtig begründet hat, wäre nachfolgende eine der möglichen Übersetzungen:



cinamon_at said:


> Wie könnt ihr auf eine Konferenz in Berlin fahren? Könnt ihr etwa Deutsch sprechen?


 

¡Cómo vais a ir...! = No tiene (ningún) sentido que vayais... << Expresión de sorpresa ante un hecho sabidamente inutil.
¿Acaso sabeis...? <<< Si no teneis ni idea de...

Misma construcción, distinto contexto:

¡Cómo vais a arreglar el motor del coche! ¿Acaso sabeis de mecánica? =
¿Cómo se os ocurre intentar arreglar el motor del coche si no teneis ni idea de mecánica?

Gruss
Er


----------



## jordi picarol

KoekaZ said:


> En contexto : Cómo vais a ir a una conferencia en Berlín , ¿acaso sabéis hablar alemán?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias^^


En cualquier caso la frase solo puede usarse como ejercicio de gramática o traducción, porque carece de sentido.
Alguien que hoy en día ignore la existencia de medios de interpretación simultánea tampoco conocerá Alemania ni su idioma.
Saludos
Jordi


----------

